# ser/estar muerto, ser matado



## luisocar

Porqué se dice estar muerto y no ser muerto?


----------



## Antpax

Se pueden decir las dos, lo que pasa es que tienen significados diferentes. A ver como te lo explico:

Estar muerto es una condición, es decir, lo contrario a estar vivo.
Ser muerto es ser asesinado, que te maten.

Ej: XXX está muerto porque fue muerto por XXX.

No sé si me he explicado bien, si no te aclaras lo intentaré explicar de otra manera.

Ant


----------



## Yyrkoon

Antpax said:
			
		

> Se pueden decir las dos, lo que pasa es que tienen significados diferentes. A ver como te lo explico:
> 
> Estar muerto es una condición, es decir, lo contrario a estar vivo.
> Ser muerto es ser asesinado, que te maten.
> 
> Ej: XXX está muerto porque fue muerto por XXX.
> 
> No sé si me he explicado bien, si no te aclaras lo intentaré explicar de otra manera.
> 
> Ant


 
O_O Fue muerto por.... 
Vale sí, se puede decir, pero eso se usa menos que el diccionario en la Zarzuela. No creo que sea una buena idea inducir a la gente (con no demasiado nivel) a usar expresiones extrañas en desuso e incluso arcaicas me atrevería a decir.
Muerto soy, spaghetti western


----------



## Antpax

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> O_O Fue muerto por....
> Vale sí, se puede decir, pero eso se usa menos que el diccionario en la Zarzuela. No creo que sea una buena idea inducir a la gente (con no demasiado nivel) a usar expresiones extrañas en desuso e incluso arcaicas me atrevería a decir.
> Muerto soy, spaghetti western


 
No sé tio, no es que lo oiga todos los días, pero sí lo he oido alguna que otra vez. Reconozco que la frase es un poco rebuscada pero creo que clarificaba la diferencia entre las dos expresiones, que por otra parte son correctas, aunque una de ellas se use poco. 

Pero bueno, es una opinión a lo mejor tienes razón, no sé.

Ant.


----------



## Maruja14

Creo que los dos tenéis razón. 

Luisoscar es nativo español (al menos eso parece) y la pregunta parece más bien la típica confusión ser/estar que surge siempre a los de habla inglesa. Los de habla hispana en principio lo solemos tener bastante claro. Imagino que Luisoscar necesitará explicárselo a alguien.

Según lo que se les suele explicar para que vean un poco la diferencia "estar" se usa cuando es una condición "no permanente" y "ser" cuando es una "condición permanente".

Está claro que no hay nada más definitivo que "estar muerto", que yo sepa eso no tiene marcha atrás en ningún caso. Así que imagino que será una excepción.

Lo de "muerto soy" o "fue muerto por...", a mí también me suena espantoso, pero se oye.

También: "eres hombre muerto", como amenaza.

No soy capaz de dar una explicación "científica", posiblemente sea una excepción a la regla general. Quizá baste con saber que es así o quizá alguien sepa la regla que lo rige.

Saludos.

Por cierto, Luisoscar, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## heidita

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> O_O Fue muerto por....
> Vale sí, se puede decir, pero eso se usa menos que el diccionario en la Zarzuela. No creo que sea una buena idea inducir a la gente (con no demasiado nivel) a usar expresiones extrañas en desuso e incluso arcaicas me atrevería a decir.
> Muerto soy, spaghetti western


 
Estoy contigo Yyrkoon, un uso tipo spaguetti western.

Sin embargo se puede decir lo de .

*Ese Pepe es un muerto* (es una persona muy aburrida)

*Este armario es un muerto* (es muy grande y nada práctico)

Claro el significado cambia.


----------



## Jellby

*morir*
10. tr. p. us. matar.	
MORF. U. solo en los tiempos compuestos . He muerto una liebre.

Lo de usarlo en la forma pasiva, está por ver si se puede considerar un tiempo compuesto... En todo caso sí se usa "fue muerto por" más que "fue matado por", pero como la pasiva no se usa...


----------



## pickypuck

Jellby said:
			
		

> *morir*
> 10. tr. p. us. matar.
> MORF. U. solo en los tiempos compuestos . He muerto una liebre.
> 
> Lo de usarlo en la forma pasiva, está por ver si se puede considerar un tiempo compuesto... En todo caso sí se usa "fue muerto por" más que "fue matado por", pero como la pasiva no se usa...


 
Que sea la entrada 10 de la palabra creo que lo dice todo en cuanto a su uso  

¡Olé!


----------



## BETOREYES

Me parece estar teniendo un _de-javú._ déjà vu 
¿Recuerdan esto?: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=87872&highlight=muerto

En especial, recuerdo a Inés06:


> Del diccionario de la RAE:
> 
> *morir**.*
> *10.* tr. p. us. *matar.*
> MORF. U. solo en los tiempos compuestos . _He muerto una liebre._
> 
> Es decir, que sí es correcto, aunque no corriente, decir "fue muerto ha balazos".
> 
> Saludos.
> __________________
> *Inés*
> No dudes en corregirme.


PD: No olviden revisar post anteriores.


----------



## Jellby

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> Me parece estar teniendo un _de-javú._



Aunque sea en otro idioma, es: _déjà vu_ (ya visto, en francés).


----------



## BETOREYES

Uuuyyyy Si.
Que burrada!
A duras penas me defiendo en español.


----------



## Jaén

Jellby said:
			
		

> *morir*
> 10. tr. p. us. matar.
> MORF. U. solo en los tiempos compuestos . He muerto una liebre.
> 
> Lo de usarlo en la forma pasiva, está por ver si se puede considerar un tiempo compuesto... En todo caso sí se usa "fue muerto por" más que "fue matado por", pero como la pasiva no se usa...


"Ser muerto por" correspondería a la forma pasiva, por otro lado, creo que se diría más: "Fulano mató a Mengano", o si no sabes quién es el sujeto de la oración, se diría "mataron a Mengano", o "Mengano murió asesinado". O sea, se cambia la estructura de la frase, antes de usar la voz pasiva.

Alberto.


----------



## archyboy

Me encuentro con la siguiente frase en un proyecto de Ley español:

"Los cadáveres de animales quehayn muerto de forma diferente al sacrificio, incluidos *los que han sido muertos* con el fin de erradicar episootias (...)"

Se puede decir "han sido muertos" o lo correcto, como yo creo, es decir "han sido matados".

Muchas gracias


----------



## Laodi

Hola,

creo que lo correcto es decir "han sido matados". "Ser muerto" no es correcto, sin embargo "ser matado" sí.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Han sido muertos_ es perfectamente correcto.


----------



## WyomingSue

¿Por qué no "han estado muertos"?  Siempre he aprendido que se usa estar con muerto, porque es una condición.


----------



## Laodi

Hola de nuevo,

sí existe "han sido muertos", pero es una forma pasiva que no suele usarse, pero que a lo mejor sí se utiliza en textos periodísticos. 
En cuanto a la duda de archyboy, si los animales han muerto de forma diferente al sacrificio (por ejemplo, de forma natural) lo correcto sí sería decir "han sido muertos". Aunque yo creo que es mejor decir "han muerto", porque no los han matado nadie.

Con respecto a la frase propuesta por Juan Jacob Vilalta: El ladrón fue muerto por la policía, en este caso la policía sí ha matado al ladrón, es decir que es más conveniente usar el verbo "matar" que "morir", y quedaría "El ladrón ha sido matado por la policía".


----------



## oa2169

Aunque suene un poco feo, se puede decir "matado" (matar en participio).

"..... los que han sido matados.....".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay ciertos verbos (pocos) que construyen con el participio etimológico la voz pasiva. En este caso, por no ir más lejos, el uso de _*mortuus est*_ en la liturgia de la misa católica en latín, ha ayudado a mantenerlo en la lengua como participio con auxiliares. Tambien _preso_, _impreso_. En todos ellos el _valor de voz pasiva_ es muy vivo.


----------



## 0scar

Se dice _han sido muertos_ porque suena feo decir _han sido moridos_, sobre el tema ya se ha escribido e imprimido mucho.


----------



## hosec

Pero... ¿de verdad alguien usaría "han sido muertos" en una comunicación usual y normal? Que aparezca un uso transitivo en el DRAE no quiere decir que se use (de hecho aparece precedido de la indicación "poco usado").


----------



## XiaoRoel

0scar said:


> Se dice _han sido muertos_ porque suena feo decir _han sido moridos_, sobre el tema ya se ha escribido e imprimido mucho.


Te suena feo *_morido_ porque no se usa (ya indiqué la causa), pero eso no quiere decir que no se use porque suena feo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí estáis _confundiendo_ *morir* (intransitivo) con *matar*. Elque es transitivo (¡y tan transitivo!) es *matar*, no _morir_. _*Morir*_ no admite nunca _jamás voz pasiva_, pero _*matar*_, como verbo transitivo puede usar la _diátesis activa o pasiva_ (ésta sobre todo en niveles formales de lengua). El problema es que *muerto* (<_mortuum_) es el participio de ambos verbos y se usa en ambos verbos en formaciones perifrásticas, conjugacionales o no. Si se refiere a _morir_ es intransitivo, y jamás puede aparecer en pasiva, si es de _matar_ sí tiene valor transitivo y aparece en la pasiva. De _matar_ también existe y se usa en competencia con _muerto_ *matado*, pero de _morir_ no se ha desarrollado **morido*.


----------



## Laodi

0scar said:


> Se dice _han sido muertos_ porque suena feo decir _han sido moridos_, sobre el tema ya se ha escribido e imprimido mucho.



Hola Oscar, "moridos" te suena mal porque no existe. Y sin ánimo de ofender, sólo para corregirte, "escribido", además de no sonar bien, no existe tampoco, es "escrito". Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

hosec said:


> Pero... ¿de verdad alguien usaría "han sido muertos" en una comunicación usual y normal? Que aparezca un uso transitivo en el DRAE no quiere decir que se use (de hecho aparece precedido de la indicación "poco usado").


 
Sí, yo, y bastantes más, de seguro. 
Repito, es común _El ladrón fue muerto durante el asalto._


----------



## Laodi

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sí, yo, y bastantes más, de seguro.
> Repito, es común _El ladrón fue muerto durante el asalto._



En tu país se utilizará mucho "han sido muertos", pero en España no. 
Y aparte de eso, la preposición "de" de seguro, se usará allí también, porque aquí sobra.


----------



## Camilo1964

Laodi said:


> aparte de eso, la preposición "de" de seguro, se usará allí también, porque aquí sobra.


No habrá de sobrar tanto. En la entrada del DPD relativa a la voz *seguro*, aparece:

*3.* *de seguro.* ‘Probablemente’: _«De seguro este episodio producirá efectos perdurables»_ (_País _[Esp.] 1.12.88); _«Una apertura a lo grande que de seguro les traerá muchos éxitos»_ (_Paréntesis_ [Ven.] 25.5.03). Con este sentido en España se usa más frecuentemente la locución _a buen seguro,_ de escasa presencia en América: _«Ello tranquilizaría a buen seguro a los radioyentes»_ (Gironella _Hombres_ [Esp. 1986]).


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Seguro*, adjetivo en función adverbial. *De seguro* locución adverbial (de + forma nominal adverbializada), como _de plano, de canto, de vez, de vuelta, de canto, de espaldas, de verdad, de entrada, de sopetón, de bruces…_
No le veo el problema. Aunque no sea de uso en Andalucía, aquí se oye a veces (aunque se oye más_ seguro_), pero, en todo caso, se comprende perfectamente y es _absolutamente natural en el lugar de la innovación_, tal como en América entiende _ir a por_, aunque no suene natural en su variedad de español.
Y, perdona que te diga, el uso de *ser muerto* en la lengua escrita no es nada raro ni excepcional.


----------



## Laodi

Camilo1964 said:


> No habrá de sobrar tanto. En la entrada del DPD relativa a la voz *seguro*, aparece:
> 
> *3.* *de seguro.* ‘Probablemente’: _«De seguro este episodio producirá efectos perdurables»_ (_País _[Esp.] 1.12.88); _«Una apertura a lo grande que de seguro les traerá muchos éxitos»_ (_Paréntesis_ [Ven.] 25.5.03). Con este sentido en España se usa más frecuentemente la locución _a buen seguro,_ de escasa presencia en América: _«Ello tranquilizaría a buen seguro a los radioyentes»_ (Gironella _Hombres_ [Esp. 1986]).



No he dicho que sea incorrecto, pero repito, en España sobra, porque no se utiliza. Aquí sería "seguro", a secas.


----------



## dexterciyo

XiaoRoel said:


> Aquí estáis _confundiendo_ *morir* (intransitivo) con *matar*. Elque es transitivo (¡y tan transitivo!) es *matar*, no _morir_. _*Morir*_ no admite nunca _jamás voz pasiva_, pero _*matar*_, como verbo transitivo puede usar la _diátesis activa o pasiva_ (ésta sobre todo en niveles formales de lengua). El problema es que *muerto* (<_mortuum_) es el participio de ambos verbos y se usa en ambos verbos en formaciones perifrásticas, conjugacionales o no.



¿«Muerto» es también la forma de participio del verbo _matar_? Ahí sí que me has dejado *muerto*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Muerto* es un participio pasivo, referido al _paciente_ de la oración, que expresa el *resultado de la acción*: el resultado de _morirse uno mismo_ o de que _lo maten_ es el mismo, alguien que está muerto.
Además, de hecho algo siempre nos mata.


----------



## Laodi

dexterciyo said:


> ¿«Muerto» es también la forma de participio del verbo _matar_? Ahí sí que me has dejado *muerto*.



Estoy de acuerdo con dexterciyo, "muerto" no es la forma del participio del verbo matar, es *matado.*


----------



## XiaoRoel

> "muerto" no es la forma del participio del verbo matar, es *matado.*


¿Estás seguro de lo que dices? Consulta el CORDE y los diccionarios etimológicos y comprobarás lo equivocado que estás y por qué.


----------



## dexterciyo

Imagino, Xiao, que te refieres a cuando se emplea el verbo _morir_ con el significado de 'matar'. Pero, en tal caso, el participio es del primero y no del segundo.



> *morir*
> 
> *9. tr. p. us.* matar.
> MORF. U. solo en la voz pasiva. _El toro fue muerto a la tercera estocada._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Evidentemente _el DRAE no lo explica bien_, además de haber caído en desuso esta construcción abundante en la Edad Media y en los Siglos de Oro, con lo cual se crean confusiones. Existió viva en la lengua desde los orígenes una voz pasiva de *mactare* que no era _*mactatus sum*_, como sería de esperar, sino *mortuus sum*, que valía por _me muero_ y por _me matan_.
_*Morir*_ *no puede tener voz pasiva por ser verbo intransitivo*.


----------



## Laodi

Hola,

las conclusiones que saco son:
si se busca en un conjugador de verbos en castellano el verbo "morir", sale como forma del participio "muerto", si se busca el verbo matar, sale "matado".
Si antiguamente era de otra manera, lo ignoro, no sé latín, soy de ciencias. Pero si alguien en este foro pregunta una duda, le responderé siempre atendiendo a las normas actuales de la RAE y a lo que me han enseñado en el colegio.

También hay expresiones que pertenecen al castellano pero que en España no se usan y en otros países sí, y lo respeto.

Saludos.


----------



## Laodi

Juan Jacob Vilalta, lo que me tengas que decir dímelo en el foro, no me mandes mensajes privados porque no los voy a aceptar, eso lo primero, gracias.
Lo segundo, ¿has leído mis respuestas?, no he dicho NUNCA que esas expresiones sean *incorrectas*, es más, en algún otro mensaje he dejado claro que sé perfectamente que son correctas. Y además, puedo expresar libremente mi opinión sobre si donde yo vivo se usa o no (si es común o no).


----------



## The Loko

Que yo sepa han sido muertos es incorrecto, y ademas como ha dicho Laodi, muerto no es la forma del participio del verbo matar.


----------



## H saílE

Pues dejando al margen a los muertos que también lo fueren por matados, yo reniego y aborrezco la redacción de la frase:


> "Los cadáveres de animales que hayan muerto de forma diferente al  sacrificio, incluidos los que han sido muertos  con el fin de erradicar epizootias..."



El subgrupo de los animales muertos o matados (por el hombre y en unas condiciones controladas, reglamentadas y hasta planificadas) para erradicar una enfermedad está incluido en el grupo de los sacrificados (por razones económicas, alimenticias, sanitarias, de control de población, por dañinos...)

Un saludo


----------



## El peruano

Es totalmente correcto "han sido muertos", pero es usado solo en lenguaje periodístico, ¡ENTENDIERON!.
No he visto a nadie de ningún país usar esta frase en el habla corriente.
Saludos


----------



## H saílE

AA/AA: El Peruano


El peruano said:


> ¡ENTENDIERON!.


¿Sería usted tan amable en futuras intervenciones de gritar un poco  menos? Gracias. Es que me pilló usted con el sonotone encendido y los cascos puestos 
Por cierto, creo que corresponderían los signos de interrogación, no de esclamación.


El peruano said:


> No he visto a nadie de ningún país usar esta frase en el habla  corriente.


Como no tengo grabadas todas y cada una de las conversaciones de todos y cada uno de los países castellanohablantes ¿me permite usted utilizar internet como referente para disentir de su aseveración tan categórica y rotunda?
"Han sido muertos" 

Atentamente


----------



## El peruano

Disculpe la agresividad de tan pequeñas letras, si es que se ha sentido ofendido, mi primera respuesta es exclamación, con x. En segundo lugar hago esa categórica y rotunda afirmación, pues porque lo es ....


----------

